# Canadian School of Lutherie



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I was just reading about this school. They have a one day course ($350) a course for a couple months where you build an acoustic from scratch ($4,000) and a one year course that teaches you all the intricacies of Lutherie ($35,000)
Is this what it costs to become educated in the art of Lutherie? 35k for one year? You can get a university degree in a 4 year program for that or less. 
With that being the cost of learning will we see a decline in guitar techs?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Seems pricey but I'm paying $1500 usd to take a 2 day amp building course. I get a Marshall clone when I'm done though.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> I was just reading about this school. They have a one day course ($350) a course for a couple months where you build an acoustic from scratch ($4,000) and a one year course that teaches you all the intricacies of Lutherie ($35,000)
> Is this what it costs to become educated in the art of Lutherie? 35k for one year? You can get a university degree in a 4 year program for that or less.


There are multiple lutherie schools of varying prices. There are also many luthiers who take on apprentices and/or teach courses on guitar building. Even some technical schools have luthiers come in to teach programs on guitar building. Lots of options, just not well advertised.

Stew Mac lists half a dozen Canadian businesses/luthiers that offer courses:
Lutherie Schools List | stewmac.com

There are probably numerous others that aren't listed. Hmmm.... Maybe that is another thing we should consider adding to our currently growing tech directory.



> With that being the cost of learning will we see a decline in guitar techs?


I doubt it. Most techs are self-taught. I venture to say that even most "luthiers" (at least, people who call themselves luthiers) are self-taught. It isn't a regulated industry.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Canadian School of Lutherie appears to be shut down based on their website, so maybe not enough people were willing to cough up that kind of scratch.

From Brantford you could check out Tony Karol who runs courses in Mississauga - drop him a line if you have any questions, he's a great & accommodating guy, as well as top-notch in the guitar building wizardry arts.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

AlBDarned said:


> Canadian School of Lutherie appears to be shut down based on their website, so maybe not enough people were willing to cough up that kind of scratch.
> 
> From Brantford you could check out Tony Karol who runs courses in Mississauga - drop him a line if you have any questions, he's a great & accommodating guy, as well as top-notch in the guitar building wizardry arts.


Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

BSTheTech said:


> Seems pricey but I'm paying $1500 usd to take a 2 day amp building course. I get a Marshall clone when I'm done though.


I wish there was an amp building course in the Halifax area. I would love to try that out.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I took the one day course at CSL because I wanted to learn fret dressing. It was ok but I found that one day was not enough to give me the confidence to try it by myself. And the certificate they gave me actually says "One Day" on it


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> I wish there was an amp building course in the Halifax area. I would love to try that out.


I know a young guy in Halifax who would gladly walk you through a build of your own.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> I know a young guy in Halifax who would gladly walk you through a build of your own.


Is it you?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> Is it you?


No. I would, but I am not experienced enough to tutor someone else. A friend of mine is a bit of a mad scientist with amp builds.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> No. I would, but I am not experienced enough to tutor someone else. A friend of mine is a bit of a mad scientist with amp builds.


I have always wanted to be a scientist.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> I have always wanted to be a scientist.


Ask @mhammer. The scientist life isn't all glamour.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

If you are building an acoustic, Sergei DeJong in Ottawa. They have on-site accommodation as well


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

NGroeneveld said:


> If you are building an acoustic, Sergei DeJong in Ottawa. They have on-site accommodation as well


When David Wren decided to get back to building he spent time with the DeJongs to re-ignite his chops.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

ronmac said:


> When David Wren decided to get back to building he spent time with the DeJongs to re-ignite his chops.


An acquaintance of mine was there at the same time


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There's a guitar company in Vancouver that has a guitar building course. The name escapes me.


----------

